# Physican Asst. billing for C-sections



## SueLis (Apr 9, 2008)

I am new to OB/Gyn and have been asked to research billing & coding guidlines for a PA to asst. the physican for c-sections and EM visits.  I am not fimilar will PA guidlines and looking for any information or websites on proper billing & coding.  I would appreciate any help.

Thank you
Sue


----------

